
My Experience with Linux of the 90s, or Why I Have Linux Desktop PTSD - Doubleguitars
https://medium.com/@fun_cuddles/linux-of-the-90s-or-why-i-have-linux-desktop-ptsd-1f276a7887fb#.56i7bwgif
======
hoodoof
It's better on a phone cause someone already configured it and further changes
to the config go through their tightly controlled apps. Functionality is
limited to what they expose.

In 2015 Linux desktop (i.e. Ubuntu) is better than it used to be (and it used
to be as much fun as jumping into a vat of acid whilst stabbing yourself with
a blunt fork) __whilst you are using a standard configuration __but the pain
lies not far under the surface if you try to do anything remotely non
standard.

------
anthk
30-70

50-160.

I still can remember.

